# Outlook Express file location



## theduck (Jul 1, 2004)

Can anyone help me out here. I've had problems with a windows installation so I figured put a new HDD in as the master, the old one as slave, setup XP Pro on the new disk, use that to access the old disk, run the transfer wizard from the old disk and get everything back that way. In general it worked, the only things missing where the Internet connection and my emails and accounts in outlook. Now I've tracked down the emails to the path

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\{A3189ECA-58B1-4493-8E4F-0F4443620989}\Microsoft\Outlook Express

but could anyone be so kind as to give me the path to whichever file stores the information on your actual accounts? I had about 5 on there, only one was important, and guess which one I don't have a copy of even the pop3 and smtp addresses for? I figure if I can copy to the corresponding location on my new disk, it'll put everything back as should be, just like if you copy the .xml files.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


----------

